# Need an opinion!



## sissypooh (Sep 21, 2006)

Oi!

I am a MAC Artist (3 years now), and I have always prided myself on my ability to do great makeup on all types and shades of skin.  The only problem I keep running across is blush on darker skin tones.  IMO, I feel like MAC should extend their darker blushes.  So I am asking all the MAC Saavy girls out there, what blushes do you use?  I have been using Ambering Rose, Raizin, and Sweet as Cocoa, and sometimes some of the peachier tones, but I need to do something else.  I can make those colors look good, but I need a change.  Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 21, 2006)

im Nc40  try "dolly Mix" i know on my skin it shows up pretty bight so if u use this on someone with a draker skintone.. the color turns out in a very pretty pink... Posey blush cream...Frankly Scarlet is really  nice too shows up pretty good...ummm and Laid back cream blush


----------



## sissypooh (Sep 21, 2006)

*Oh!*

Thanks!  I totally forgot about Dollymix!  Kickass!


----------



## toby1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Reed is my suggestion but I believe it may be Dc'd


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 21, 2006)

*Have you tried Format?  IMO, that's a really good one that seems to get ignored quite a bit...*

*Also, (and I'm NO makeup artist!) maybe you could try layering a couple...Sweet As Cocoa is a really nice one you said you've been using..maybe try layering that w/ something else...(I can't give too many suggestions, as I only have a couple MAC blushes...SAC and Format being included!) HTH!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm a nc-45/50 and loverush sheertone blush is great and so is dollymix for a true pink on darker skin.


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*Have you tried Format? IMO, that's a really good one that seems to get ignored quite a bit...*
_

 
That's the one I was going to bring up.  I never quite got the "hang" of blush, or found a color I felt comfortable in, and my MA suggested it.  Works really well on us, especially those of us with brownish hair/eyes.


----------



## OnaFyre (Sep 21, 2006)

One of my favorites is Coppertone. Nice warm orangish color. Another favorite of mine for a more pink cheek is Slave to Love (LE). For a deeper pink I like Breezy or Lovecrush. Ambering Rose is my fave right now though and I wear it every damn day.


----------



## Felicia27 (Sep 21, 2006)

blushbaby is pretty and so is pinch me(a nice pink)


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 21, 2006)

Im NW55, I like Peachtwist it looks really good on darker skin, I wear it alot.
Also try highlighting the colors you use with Bronze CCB, I LOVE doing this, I wear Nars Mounia and highlight it was Bronze CCB its my favorite combo.
Also the blushcremes there is a thread on those for darker skin tones too.
Blushes with Orange tones look great on dark skin.

I personally dont care for the burgundy-ish color blushes I dont like it when MA's act like thats the only color that would look good on me. 
Just play around with it even though something looks crazy in the pot try it, because alot of the time the colors you think wont work really do work pretty good.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Sep 21, 2006)

^^^ I so feel you hun! I don't care for burgundy tones either. My fave powder blush is razin but I also like to mix/blend shades with an orangy tone blush. Even if i wasn't darker toned I would still use more than one shade of blush because it adds dimension to the face whereas using one colour looks kinda flat. 

Again i also agree with ebonyette regarding layering blusher with CCB's.

~VD


----------



## User67 (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm an NC42 & some of my favorite blushes are Dollymix, Fleur Power, Coppertone & Flirt & Tease. They all look great with my skintone.


----------



## Neon_Couture (Sep 21, 2006)

I love Dollymix .Love crush,& Frankly Scarlett.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 21, 2006)

Uhh, I'm a blush addict and the ones that I love for myself and like using on darker skintones are: Gingerly, Foolish Me, Loverush, Lovecrush, Raizin, Breezy, Flirt & Tease, and Fever.  Those are all very intense colors, especially Breezy and Fever.


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 22, 2006)

gingerly, posey and overprint.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_im Nc40 try "dolly Mix" i know on my skin it shows up pretty bight so if u use this on someone with a draker skintone.. the color turns out in a very pretty pink... Posey blush cream...Frankly Scarlet is really nice too shows up pretty good...ummm and Laid back cream blush_

 
i'm nc 44 and use these same blushes


----------



## bobbichris (Sep 24, 2006)

I love Fleur Power and Format...they are staples for me NW 45


----------



## Beauty Marked! (Sep 25, 2006)

All the recs so far have been wonderful and also in my arsenal.  I also like Fabulush CCB, Trust fund/PP duo.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Metal Rock MSF, Petticoat, and Gold Deposit are also gorgeously useful too.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm a NW45 and I used Ambering Rose, Format, and Peachtwist. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sissypooh* 
_Oi!

I am a MAC Artist (3 years now), and I have always prided myself on my ability to do great makeup on all types and shades of skin.  The only problem I keep running across is blush on darker skin tones.  IMO, I feel like MAC should extend their darker blushes.  So I am asking all the MAC Saavy girls out there, what blushes do you use?  I have been using Ambering Rose, Raizin, and Sweet as Cocoa, and sometimes some of the peachier tones, but I need to do something else.  I can make those colors look good, but I need a change.  Anyone got any suggestions?_


----------



## Saunagirl (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi there

I am a NW45 and Blunt is (surprisingly) a really flattering blush on me.  Also in the sheertones is LoveCrush and Laidback creme blush.  I've heard Format is supposed to be nice on darker tones - but I haven't tried it yet.


----------

